# Rimworld Probleme mit Mods



## Britania (4. April 2018)

Ich hab mir die Mod Liste von einem Youtuber geschnappt und hab sie mir alle geholt alle ab 1.8 also die Aktuelle Version Leider scheint es ein Problem zu geben und ich habe keine an welcher Mod es liegt oder ob mehrere betroffen sind.


Hier der link zu dem Log ich werde daraus leider kaum schlau. 

Rimworld output log published using HugsLib * GitHub

Wäre toll wenn mir hier geholfen werden kann.

Das genaue Problem ist das die Ressourcen wohl nicht erkannt werden und das außer im Gefechtsmodus ich den Bewohner nicht sagen kann das sie die Arbeit Priorisieren sollen wie z.b. was weg tragen.


----------



## Britania (7. April 2018)

Hab mir jetzt selbst ein paar Mods zusammen gesucht und mit denen geht es ohne Probleme daher kann man den Beitrag schließen.


----------

